# Fiesta RS Turbo enhancement detail



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Today I did an enhancement detail on a friends Fiesta RS Turbo, this is really well looked after by the owner but isn't a garage queen as it gets used and enjoyed by the on a regular basis.

Products and equipment used

Dodo Lime prime
Dodo supernatural hybrid
Uber microfiber towels
Uber drying towel
3m yellow pads 150mm 75 mm
Valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner
Valet pro tyre gel
Valet pro citrus bling
Valet pro PH neutral snowfoam
Meg's hyper wash
Autosmart Tardis
German applicator
Autosol metal polish
00 grade wire wool
I4detailing orange clay bar
Various wheel brushes
Makita rotary polisher
Karcher pressure washer
Noodle wash mitt
Uber Microfiber drying towel
Poorboys microfibre clothes
Snow foam gun
3m masking tape
Finish kare 425
Jetseal 109

The car before I start























































I started by giving the car blast off with the pressure washer as it only really had light covering of dirt on it, the car was then snowfoamed using a mix of megs hyper wash and snowfoam .Whilst this did its stuff I cleaned the wheels using the bilberry wheel cleaner and various wheel brushes, these alloys are in good condition but have just been damaged by a tyre fitter whilst get new tyres fitted once the owner has sorted this with the garage he is going to have them powder coated at a new company that has just opened up in the town.

This was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of the same mix snowfoam and washed using Meg's hyper wash and the 2 bucket method and a wash mitt before being power rinsed off and dried. The lower parts of the car and inner arch lips where sprayed with Tardis which was left to do its stuff before being wiped down with a microfibre cloth





































The car was then rinsed off using a open ended hose and left wet before claying using citrus bling and water mix( 4 to 1) I4 detailing clay bar which didn't really pull much from the paint work except some slight over spray it was then rewashed using the same method and dried using a Uber microfiber drying towel.































































Car was then taped up using 3m masking tape and the bonnet vents removed to be polished separately , a couple of quick 50/50 using the lime prime and 3m yellow polishing pads before getting on with the rest car.














































Then started to work my way round the rest of the car























































50/50 0n the bonnet










Full bonnet




























After polishing my way round the car with the rotary, I applied the Dodo supernatural hydrid wax/sealant using a german applicator pad and left to cure before buffing using poorboys microfibre clothes. Giving a cracking glossy finish to the paint that even the owner was taken a back by as he could believe the finish left by the lime prime could be bettered.




































Exhaust was polished up using Autosol and 00 grade wire wool

Before










After



















The car was then given a final wipe down using Finishkare 425, and the glass was cleaned using neat citrus bling and the wheels were given 2 coats of Jetseal 109 by the owner and the tyres giving a coat of Valet pro tyre dressing.

Leaving me with this.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Car looks stunning mate, great job.


----------



## dreamclio200cup (May 11, 2011)

very nice mate :thumb: 

only properly started detailing and it's nice to see what you all use, 

nice car and write up thank you 

kierran :wave:


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

Very nice.
Always wanted one of these, had a 2i but growing kids mean't it was a sierra I bought and not an RST.


----------



## hally11092 (May 16, 2011)

Car pics do not do this justice to be honest, is such a good finish. Well done Shaun


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Well done. Very nice finish


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Great job and nice car. Not seen an RS for years.


----------



## hally11092 (May 16, 2011)

Can even see me in some of the pics


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Great job there m8 
Wish i had popped round now lol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

cracking job mate, always loved an old ford


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Simply stunning mate. Superb work there mate!

Standard whhels would be a good addition though.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Stunning Fiesta RS Turbo!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

hally11092 said:


> Car pics do not do this justice to be honest, is such a good finish. Well done Shaun


Cheers James, i think its time for a better camera :thumb:


----------



## sixsr (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks a nice one, they always suited those wheels so well.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Liam_89 said:


> Great job there m8
> Wish i had popped round now lol


How did you get on today Liam ???


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

fantastic work done..


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

cant beat a nice fiesta rst  ive had abou t5 of them :lol:


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Didnt get my kit as expected m8
Its here on monday
So will crack on then


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Great work, car looks lovely...

:thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice work.

I love old school hot hatches and the Fiesta RS is such a rare treat, nice to see a good condition one being used and enjoyed.


----------



## b34t0n (Apr 19, 2011)

NICE, good to see a ford looking good lol,,, he wouldnt be interested in buying an rs turbo aswell lol would he? its immaculate


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Shaun

Had a great day watching you work hard on the car. 
It's came out looking better than I had hoped for. 
I'm over the moon with it. Have already been stopped twice today and asked about it. 

Thanks again mate:thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Very nearly bought one of these years ago but went for a clio williams, this brought back good memories! Great job - how you finding the SN?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Poolieboy said:


> Hi Shaun
> 
> Had a great day watching you work hard on the car.
> It's came out looking better than I had hoped for.
> ...


No worries matey, its good to see another blinged up car in the grove :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

b34t0n said:


> NICE, good to see a ford looking good lol,,, he wouldnt be interested in buying an rs turbo aswell lol would he? its immaculate


Cheers matey

Get it posted up on the for sale page, this is defo the right forum for it:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Very nearly bought one of these years ago but went for a clio williams, this brought back good memories! Great job - how you finding the SN?


Loving it, easy on/off and a little goes along way.


----------



## distracted (Oct 30, 2010)

Great work. Used SNH myself this week but with the finger mitt and tbh found the mitt a pain. Never thought about using the german applicator tho, will have to give that a whirl.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

distracted said:


> Great work. Used SNH myself this week but with the finger mitt and tbh found the mitt a pain. Never thought about using the german applicator tho, will have to give that a whirl.


Now i was going to order a finger mitt to try as seem to get rave reviews on most of the forums


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

looks a little gem, lush work pal


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Beautiful !!! id love that car, nice job, looks mint. I love radiant red.


----------



## BrianD1991 (Mar 30, 2011)

Quality car that is mate nice job to !


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

butler2.8i said:


> Now i was going to order a finger mitt to try as seem to get rave reviews on most of the forums


I also found the finger mitt a pain in the [email protected]@ seemed to drag a bit?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

oh wow :argie:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Awsome, love these cars. I had the same wheels on my XR2I. Very nice job. car looks great. :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys :thumb:


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Want this car... Is it for sale lol???


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Fantastic job there! - these type of cars are so satisfying to do!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

stunning job, mate


----------



## Lancashire (Apr 5, 2010)

Great car and an excellet job


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

a stunning example there and a good job done. my only criticism is that i'd have jacked the front up and cleaned and dressed the arch liner (visible in one of the pics).


----------



## Marchosias (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks great, well worth the effort


----------



## Clio Art (Feb 16, 2011)

Good work!

What was it originally? It's got the late spec (mk3.5) shell so I'm guessing the RS bits have been transferred (fuel flap is the giveaway). Not that there's anything wrong with this - quite the opposite. The later shell is a lot better!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Awesome job. I love fiesta rs turbos


----------



## M19-MAH (Apr 17, 2011)

stunning mate! nice to see a un molested example in loveley condition:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

st170 dan said:


> a stunning example there and a good job done. my only criticism is that i'd have jacked the front up and cleaned and dressed the arch liner (visible in one of the pics).


We were going to change the front springs the next day so didn`t do the arches, but he`s decided to stick with the slammed look :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Clio Art said:


> Good work!
> 
> What was it originally? It's got the late spec (mk3.5) shell so I'm guessing the RS bits have been transferred (fuel flap is the giveaway). Not that there's anything wrong with this - quite the opposite. The later shell is a lot better!


Stunning car,top work.Beat me to it with the petrol flap.possibly had a new quarter panel during restoration work,they do rust there badley.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great mate


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

Great work Shaun and glad you like the SNH


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

It's always nice to see a nice clean RST :-D Is your friend going to Ford Fair this year? I shall be attending with my xr2... Hope to see the car there!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice work 

Always loved these, and I like the tasteful addition of the Mondeo rims, they suit it really well


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Great detail on a cracking little motor, you never see any of these knocking about anymore


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Juicy Jen said:


> Great work Shaun and glad you like the SNH


Cheers Jen, i`ll email you later :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for comments guys :thumb:


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks really nice, Don't know if its been said but it really needs an original decal on the boot!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Top stuff there. Lovely motor.


----------



## MK2 Jamie (May 4, 2011)

Come out really well. Looks like it's in really good condition. Would be worth a mint if it was a real Rs Turbo.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Lovely car in a lovely colour. Great job.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Jonathanmarsh24 said:


> It's always nice to see a nice clean RST :-D Is your friend going to Ford Fair this year? I shall be attending with my xr2... Hope to see the car there!


Not sure what shows he is doing this year, but hoping we can take to some of the local meets. :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

MK2 Jamie said:


> Would be worth a mint if it was a real Rs Turbo.


Why isnt it a real RS Turbo then?


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Why isnt it a real RS Turbo then?


Maybe he knows something we all don't . Looks pretty RST to me, only thing that stands out is the fuel filler cap which is off a later model car, probably done due to the rust problem these cars have in that paticular area so had a new quarter panel fitted. Oh, and later spec mirrors. Either way, it is still a nice looking car that has not had lots of tat thrown on it and the owner takes obvious pride in.

Looks good and a nice finish so good work. Red really does suit old fast fords.

I had one of these over 15 years ago and used to love it.


----------

